# Décalage images-son sur vidéos .mkv



## jeremyhuang96 (13 Juin 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de télécharger toute une série en format .mkv avec des sous-titres et je les ai transféré dans mon ipad (1ère génération) sur l'application PlayerXtreme pour pouvoir lire les vidéos. 

Et là je remarque que la vidéo est décalée par rapport au son : 
En fait, le son est normal, mais la vidéo bug un peu ce qui la fait ralentir, du coup c'est vraiment chiant  !!!

Donc voilà, je me demandais si cela était dû au fait que mon ipad soit ancien, ou parce que la résolution de la vidéo est trop grande (environ 370Mo pour 25min ; résolution: 1280*720) ?!
Est-ce-que quelqu'un aurait une idée de quoi faire pour me dépanner :/ ?!! 

Merci beaucouuup !!!!!


----------



## adixya (14 Juin 2014)

Le décalage est présent aussi quand tu visionnes sur ton Mac ou pc ?
Si c'est oui, le problème vient manifestement des fichiers mkv.
Si la réponse est non, le problème ne vient pas des fichiers mais du décodage de la vidéo sur ipad.
Dans ce cas, peux tu tester la lecture de tes vidéos avec un autre player comme vlc ?
Si le décalage disparaît, alors c'est ton premier player qui posait problème.
Si le décalage existe toujours, la, il y a un soucis...


----------



## jeremyhuang96 (14 Juin 2014)

Merci pour cette réponse rapide. Le décalage n'est pas présent lors de mon vision age sur Mac. J'ai essayé avec d'autres lecteurs mais c'est le même problème, je n'ai pas pu essayer avec VLC car version non compatible avec mon iPad :/!

Donc va falloir télécharger un autre format 
Si je change la résolution de la vidéo ça changera quelque chose ?


----------



## Gwen (14 Juin 2014)

Le plus simple serait de mettre la vidéo en MP4.


----------



## adixya (14 Juin 2014)

Non non, pas de conversion de vidéo, je préfèrerais carrément tout re-télécharger en mp4 a la rigueur plutôt que de convertir une série... Parce que la conversion demandera un temps dingue pour une qualité pas terrible.

Quel est le modèle de ton ipad qui n'est pas compatible avec vlc ?


----------



## Gwen (15 Juin 2014)

Moi, je convertie tout et souvent sans perte de qualité car la plupart du temps les MKV ne sont que des MP4 inclus dans le MKV.


----------



## adixya (15 Juin 2014)

Avec quel logiciel ?


----------



## Gwen (15 Juin 2014)

J'utilise iVI la plupart du temps.


----------



## cillab (15 Juin 2014)

normal le format MKV est trop lourd, en plus pour un IPAD 1er génèration
utiliser  VLC et des MKV en 720 pas besoin de bidouille


----------



## adixya (16 Juin 2014)

cillab a dit:


> normal le format MKV est trop lourd, en plus pour un IPAD 1er génèration
> utiliser  VLC et des MKV en 720 pas besoin de bidouille




Il va peut être pas se racheter un ipad juste pour regarder sa série...


----------

